# trainee/intern



## highpointtree

Are you young, and ambitious. looking to learn the trade and work with modern equipment. We are looking to hire and train a motivated climber or two. you must be healthy, strong, drama and drug free. Of course a D.L. is required and you will have to pass a D.O.T. and drug test. you will be required to obtain your C.D.L. while going through training. (WE WILL ASSIST). Must live within a reasonable distance to commute to work. If you love working outdoors and are infected with CAD then this is your opportunity to learn. Send info about yourself with your name, town you live in to [email protected]. 

if you would like to use mapquest to figure your distance from us, our address is

53 Bassetts Bridge Rd. www.highpointtree.com
Wantage, NJ 07461


----------



## VL07

It's against the law to ask for someones AGE!


----------



## highpointtree

*ya think ?*



VL07 said:


> It's against the law to ask for someones AGE!



that's right. it is. but I don't give a sh1t. and I am not looking to hire someone's grandfather. and if I'm gonna train someone for 2-4 years I will expect another 10 year's of work from them. accordingly they must be young and extremly fit.

now if you would, kindly go back to lurking or being the internet attorny or whatever you normally do the last 3.5 years you've been a member here.


----------



## VL07

You just asked them to send it to you in your thread, and that's against the law.


----------



## VL07

oke:


----------



## highpointtree

VL07 said:


> You just asked them to send it to you in your thread, and that's against the law.



are you bored or drunk? don't be a scmuck. go play with your winky.


----------



## VL07

My appologies...you appear to be a man of great character.


----------



## Wishie22

highpointtree said:


> Send info about yourself with your name, age, town you live in to





VL07 said:


> It's against the law to ask for someones AGE!



Just ask for the DOB, then figure it out.

:censored: The 3hour 20min (180 mile) commute wouldn't work out for me.

Good luck


----------



## highpointtree

Wishie22 said:


> Just ask for the DOB, then figure it out.
> 
> :censored: The 3hour 20min (180 mile) commute wouldn't work out for me.
> 
> Good luck



honestly. I'm not really concerned. For obvious reasons you can't be someone's grandfather. I'll take my chances with the law. done worse than that in my life. just don't understand why someone would waste their time worrying about my liabilities with the law. you should see the rest of the illegal stuff that I do, it would blow your mind...LOL


----------



## groundsmgr

highpointtree said:


> that's right. it is. but I don't give a sh1t. and I am not looking to hire someone's grandfather. and if I'm gonna train someone for 2-4 years I will expect another 10 year's of work from them. accordingly they must be young and extremly fit.
> 
> now if you would, kindly go back to lurking or being the internet attorny or whatever you normally do the last 3.5 years you've been a member here.



Watch out I know a company in NY that did the same thing and got 4 descrimination law suites against them.


----------



## link523

but u can "ask" age must be 21 if u have cdl to leave the state!:deadhorse:


----------



## highpointtree

link523 said:


> but u can "ask" age must be 21 if u have cdl to leave the state!:deadhorse:



ya see. There's an exception to every rule... Rep sent


----------



## Fechmup

If I didn't live in Southern Delaware, I'd be outside your office at 6am...


----------



## highpointtree

Fechmup said:


> If I didn't live in Southern Delaware, I'd be outside your office at 6am...



Hi Fechmup, maybe I'll bump into ya at one of the GTG. look's like my crew is shaping up real nice. always room for one more that got the right attitude and knows their work. I always tell people the best resume in this business is to show up on site with your boots on and your head screwed on tight..


----------



## treemandan

highpointtree said:


> honestly. I'm not really concerned. For obvious reasons you can't be someone's grandfather. I'll take my chances with the law. done worse than that in my life. just don't understand why someone would waste their time worrying about my liabilities with the law. you should see the rest of the illegal stuff that I do, it would blow your mind...LOL



Oh ####! Start blowing, I gotta see this.


----------



## treemandan

hey, BTW, you got room for someone who is old, irritated, jaded and downright mean? 6am? Aren't the trees still sleepin then?


----------



## highpointtree

treemandan said:


> hey, BTW, you got room for someone who is old, irritated, jaded and downright mean? 6am? Aren't the trees still sleepin then?



yea, I have room for ya. there is always a need for someone to clean up the dog crap in the yard before we start the work. get there at 5 a.m. and try not to disturb the tree's when they're sleeping.


----------



## treemandan

highpointtree said:


> yea, I have room for ya. there is always a need for someone to clean up the dog crap in the yard before we start the work. get there at 5 a.m. and try not to disturb the tree's when they're sleeping.



No not me silly but if I come across someone I will let you know, I am just waking up now anyway. I didn't reaaly mean to jump on your post but I thought we were going to have some fun. Sorry.


----------



## highpointtree

treemandan said:


> No not me silly but if I come across someone I will let you know, I am just waking up now anyway. I didn't reaaly mean to jump on your post but I thought we were going to have some fun. Sorry.



no problem dan, I've been in this game for 27 yr's. have fun with the rookies.

I see people screw with each other online all the time, but if they met in person they would prolly get along great. that being said, maybe I'll meet you at one of the GTG's. ron


----------



## abetterworld

I will bust my ass and smoke a joint afterward . 

You been in the business longer then I have been alive. That been said, you ever drop a giant sequioa? or section one out that 100 plus tall and 8 plus ft at the base? Sometimes I work with a 60 yr old that puts kids my age to shame, wouldn't be surprised if he put half your crew to shame and charged half what they do. Don't sell yourself short on baseless assumptions about peoples ages. People look at me and meet me and think I am 20 yrs older than I am.

but I don't need the work, and I'm all the away across the country.


----------



## highpointtree

abetterworld said:


> I will bust my ass and smoke a joint afterward .
> 
> You been in the business longer then I have been alive. That been said, you ever drop a giant sequioa? or section one out that 100 plus tall and 8 plus ft at the base? Sometimes I work with a 60 yr old that puts kids my age to shame, wouldn't be surprised if he put half your crew to shame and charged half what they do. Don't sell yourself short on baseless assumptions about peoples ages. People look at me and meet me and think I am 20 yrs older than I am.
> 
> but I don't need the work, and I'm all the away across the country.



I got the men I was looking for, thank's anyway. not only would I not hire a loud mouth, pot head like you, but I would throw you off my site if you ever came near it. you are an instigating smuck !!


----------



## abetterworld

"pot head"

LOL

what do you KNOW about pot?

you spelled schmuck wrong.

I could already be working for you, and you not know it.


----------



## highpointtree

abetterworld said:


> "pot head"
> 
> LOL
> 
> what do you KNOW about pot?
> 
> you spelled schmuck wrong.
> 
> *I could already be working for you, and you not know it*.



I know a man when I see one. they stand tall and are well respected because they in turn respect others. you are just a little boy looking for trouble. If I were a betting man. I'd say your prolly on probation for being stupid. And have at least once had a restraining order on you from a girlfriend or lady. from being a drunk tough guy.

so you admit, you are a TROLL !!!!


----------



## abetterworld

highpointtree said:


> I know a man when I see one. they stand tall and are well respected because they in turn respect others. you are just a little boy looking for trouble. If I were a betting man. I'd say your prolly on probation for being stupid. And have at least once had a restraining order on you from a girlfriend or lady. from being a drunk tough guy.




Im married, and have 3 beautiful children. I am a college graduate. I did not disrespect you in the slightest, until you displayed disrespect yourself (does this make you not a man?). I disrespect the notion of acting on blind biased assumptions.

I don't drink. Alcohol is far more dangerous than cannabis. As is caffeine. I have no trouble what so ever with the law, as both of my parents are federal agents. Or are you as unaware of the legal aspects of cannabis, as you are of the substance itself?

I do have a problem with people that talk about things they don't understand asserting incorrect opinions and information based on their authoritative learning patterns. I do have a problem with people that are arrogant, judgmental, and uneducated that sling stereotypical BS insults in the face of calm rhetoric, fact and logic.

Bring some logic to the table, and attempt to make a reasonable argument. 

My intention was not to insult you. I'm sorry if that was how you interpreted it.

Don't forget though- your words thus far have done nothing but belie you.


----------



## highpointtree

abetterworld said:


> im married, and have 3 beautiful children. I am a college graduate. I did not disrespect you in the slightest, until you displayed disrespect yourself (does this make you not a man?). I disrespect the notion of acting on blind biased assumptions.
> 
> I don't drink. Alcohol is far more dangerous than cannabis. As is caffeine. I have no trouble what so ever with the law, as both of my parents are federal agents. Or are you as unaware of the legal aspects of cannabis, as you are of the substance itself?
> 
> I do have a problem with people that talk about things they don't understand asserting incorrect opinions and information based on their authoritative learning patterns. I do have a problem with people that are arrogant, judgmental, and uneducated that sling stereotypical bs insults in the face of calm rhetoric, fact and logic.
> 
> Bring some logic to the table, and attempt to make a reasonable argument.
> 
> My intention was not to insult you. I'm sorry if that was how you interpreted it.
> 
> Don't forget though- your words thus far have done nothing but belie you.



are you upset sweetness. Ha-ha... Have a nice night!!


----------



## abetterworld

of course!

Really put me in my place there!

Your sooo right, 

great argument, way to prove your point that pot heads are stupid uneducated people, and that you are so much more intelligent and better than anyone that uses cannabis.

So crafty with words...... I'm turning a new leaf at your brilliance, and wise condescention.


----------



## abetterworld

I have never met a tree climber that doesn't smoke pot


----------



## highpointtree

abetterworld said:


> I have never met a tree climber that doesn't smoke pot



YOUR KIDS AND WIFE MUST LOOK UP TO YOU. You work for free (ha-ha) and you smoke pot all day. your really gonna go far in this world. great example for the kids too. I see your making friends where ever you go.

*troll*


----------



## jefflovstrom

Who would of thought the employment thread would be this much fun.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Its as fun as one can make it I guess but I am still waiting to hear all about the illegall stuff Highpoint has done and Abetterworld? Pass that #### over here mother####er don't be bogarting it!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Well I try to do my part but like I said I am not trying to get a poke in at anybody and once again I make a sincere apology to the Highpoint.


----------



## ozarktreeman

highpointtree said:


> I got the men I was looking for, thank's anyway. not only would I not hire a loud mouth, pot head like you, but I would throw you off my site if you ever came near it. you are an instigating smuck !!



:agree2: done rep ya once,cant do it again for this sorry.lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

I gave him one for you, Man of the Ozark!
Jeff


----------



## paloggger

*job*

Id be intersted I own and operate a small crew myself 26 years old do most work with bucket truck pulling a chipper behind it but i am to big to climb 280 lbs and i can move and work like a 160 pound guy. I cant see myself climbing thats what my uncle is for lol whhen needed.


----------

